# Brisbane River spots?



## Arcachon (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Been going up to Redcliffe peninsular a bit recently but the Brisbane River is much closer proximity. Does anybody know any good spots and launch areas up near the mouth?


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

if on the southside,the boat ramp in the boat passage is good.Northside,if you go down to Pinkenba you can launch in Boggy Creek to get out to the sunken wall and around Luggage Point.Other than that try Schultzs down at Nudgee beach


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

I sometimes launch opposite whitworths at Albion into Breakfast Creek, Sandgate Rd. I have caught Bream Catfish (lots) all along the creek and into the river and small Jew under the Breaky creek Bridge (late afternoon and night if you want more info on this get in touch as a few other factors help here). The other ramps mentioned are good for access to the sunken wall and the other structures that are around up there, also if you have a sounder you can find bits of structure/rubble along the main channel that return fish it is easy to pick by watching the grey line.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I fish the river regularly in my yak, and launch at Pinkenba boat ramp. A normal yak outing will see me trolling up past the cement works until I reach the end of the sunken wall. I normally then throw some SP's around, anchor up and bait fish along the wall, or just turn around and troll back to the ramp.Have done quite well on flathead and bream trolling, but have lost 2 SX40 lures  to head shaking flathead the last month. Time to go to a heavier leader I think.

I have also launched at Colmsie boat ramp across the river. I now have my sounder fitted so this weekend I hope to find some deeper holes along this stretch, and see if they are holding any fish.

I also plan on tossing SP's around the Gateway pylons and see if any breambo's are home.

Chris


----------

